# Lightroom  CC iOS "Album Cover Photos"?



## lwd (Jan 15, 2019)

On one of my iOS devices (iPad Pro 9.7"), some time ago I somehow turned off the "album cover photos", so it just shows the grey/black album icon for all albums. On my other iOS devices, it shows album cover photos. I have looked and looked for this but can't find any setting for this in the current version. I guess it's not really important, I just want to understand why, does any one know of a solution? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 15, 2019)

Is it possible that you're running an older version of LRCC on the iPad Pro, one which doesn't have the option to set individual images as the Album Cover? I have an older iPad which will not allow the current shipping version (4.1) to be installed, so on that iPad I'm limited to version 3.4 (because 3.5 and later needs iOS 11 or later, IIRC), and that version doesn't appear to allow me to change an Album Cover. However, if I change the Album Cover on LRCC desktop, that Album Cover change does sync to the iPad.


----------



## lwd (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. I'm using the latest version on all my devices and all have iOS 12.1.1. I can change an album cover on all of them, it's just that on the iPad Pro, all album covers are blank (standard icon).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 15, 2019)

The thing is, I don't know of a global setting to turn Album Covers off or on. I can see how to change a cover for an individual album, but I don't know why your album covers aren't syncing to that iPad Pro. If you change a cover on a different device, does that sync to the iPad Pro? If you set an album cover on the iPad Pro (using a different image than the existing cover on the other devices), does that change sync to the other devices?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2019)

Daft question, but you're definitely looking at albums, and not album folders?


----------

